# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  Методология теста на удобство использования (эргономичность) персональных антивирусов

## CyberWriter

*Введение*При выборе персональных антивирусов одним из главных критериев является качество защиты, которое они обеспечивают.
подробнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

